# Chayote Squash?



## jumper123 (Mar 20, 2011)

I bought one the other day, they enjoy it.. any word on whether its good for them? I know most squash is healthy. Just checking!


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 20, 2011)

I've never seen it....could it be a normal squash going by a different name? Got a pic of it?


----------



## jumper123 (Apr 5, 2011)

its a weird looking vegetable.. doesnt look like normal squash to me. its not letting me add a picture, but theres lots on google..

http://www.tavillasales.com/images/PicChayoteLg.jpg


----------



## Jason (Apr 5, 2011)

it has a 1:1 calcium to phosphorus ratio, but it does have oxalates...
i would feed it to any of my reptiles, no problem. I wouldn't use it as a staple tho. once a week or so should be fine


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Apr 5, 2011)

Nutritional Facts on Chayote Fruit/Squash:
Nutritional Facts and Analysis for Chayote Fruit


----------



## reptastic (Apr 5, 2011)

I used it as a treat for my iguanas and other herbivores, i didnt use them often just as treat as mentioned above


----------



## jumper123 (Apr 5, 2011)

hey thanks! they loved it so i figured it should be more as a treat. i never really look into those things i always ask you guys first!


----------

